# Drag race 16v, Part 2



## [email protected] (Sep 18, 2005)

Well, It seems my old project thread was lost. So Ill start a new one. 

Last year I put together a pretty strong 1.8L 16v. I only managed to get a 13.57 @ 100mph, mainly due to the wrong size slicks, and still learning to drive the car. Well the trans took a dive after about 10 passes, and couldnt get it back together in time for the last races of 2009. So the car sat for a few months, waiting for me to have time for it. Bought a house, so now i have a place to work on it again. Ive been slowly redoing a bunch of things, and changing some things up. 

Here's some pics of the Before: 


























The carbs were working great, but i wanted more. I could of stayed with the carbs and made more power, but wanted to try some new things. So Im switching carbs to EFI, built a new header, custom intake, single throttle body, Running MSNS v2.2. 

My goal is to have this completed and tuned by July 17th. On to the new pics. 

new wheels and tires 

















Spool: 









New throttle body: 

















and the new header. This was a lot of work. Its the first header I've made, i think it turned out pretty good. I'll probably make a new one in SS later, there's things i would do differently next time. 









































And some shots of the other new things getting installed. 


































Well, Thats it for today. Lots of work still to do on this thing. New intake should be done in a couple weeks. then its a mad rush to get it finished and to the dyno, then race it on the 17th. hopefully i can get it done.


----------



## MkIIRoc (Feb 20, 2005)

Hey....that brake looks familiar! 


Looking good, keep it up!


----------



## MKIII_96 (Nov 25, 2006)

that motor looks awesome so do the headers. how come you didnt go with itb's?


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 18, 2005)

MKIII_96 said:


> that motor looks awesome so do the headers. how come you didnt go with itb's?


 Thanks, well, i wanted to try something different. My new manifold will be an equal length longrunner going into a single 82.5mm throttle body. Im thinking it will work great. If not, as you can see, I do have a set of ITB's I can throw on it.


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 18, 2005)

MkIIRoc said:


> Hey....that brake looks familiar!
> 
> 
> Looking good, keep it up!


 Yup, Its a good piece. Just need to figure out all the fittings I'll need to get it all hooked up.


----------



## MkIIRoc (Feb 20, 2005)

I bought some standard brake line at the parts store with flare fittings and then into a 3 way T fitting. On the 2 outputs from the T fitting I spliced into the factory line using standard thread flare fittings. Harbor freight should have a double flare tool for cheap that will work. Most parts stores will have nicer ones for a bit more. Obviously, don't use teflon tape on the flare fitting threads, just get them nice and snug.


----------



## billyVR6 (May 8, 2000)

In just to follow along. opcorn:


----------



## supaciti (Jan 5, 2010)

what type of diff is that you have?


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 18, 2005)

supaciti said:


> what type of diff is that you have?


 I believe its an AP tuning spool.


----------



## dawgpound (Jan 24, 2006)

looks pretty serious. nice work. any details on that mk2 vr in the pic ?


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 18, 2005)

dawgpound said:


> any details on that mk2 vr in the pic ?


 Its nothing special


----------



## dawgpound (Jan 24, 2006)

what does it run ?


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 18, 2005)

dawgpound said:


> what does it run ?


 I think his fastest time was like a 14.9 or something like that. that day he was only running like 15.2 i think.


----------



## slatermvp (Jan 14, 2009)

that is beautiful


----------



## Lord_Verminaard (Apr 6, 2004)

In to see what happens. That header looks wicked.

Brendan


----------



## Eganx (Apr 30, 2004)

where do you race at???? I just moved up here from Louisiana......looking to dive into the dub/race scene


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 18, 2005)

there's a few tracks around here. Bremerton motorsports park, pacific raceways, and then a couple in oregon.


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 18, 2005)

Update time. Had a day off today, so i got to spend a couple hours in the garage. got the firewall fixed sense i had to clearance it to make room for the header. Installed my coils and got the right height about where i want it might raise the rear about .5- 1in to get a little more rake to it. Well lets just move onto the pics.


























Then trimmed the fenders to clear the slicks, 


















Also got the hole cut into the right fender for the header, then rolled her outta the garage to get some sunlight and take a couple pics. 










































Not much done but it was something. gotta start on the wiring this week, mount the fuel pump, plumb the fuel system, cooling, etc. lots of work to do in the next couple of weeks. 

Oh, and here's what will become my new intake manifold.


























Thats all for now, more to come later this week i hope.


----------



## root beer (Jun 22, 2004)

Nice. Corolla manifold?


----------



## B4S (Apr 16, 2003)

Self-imposed deadline is getting close...updates?


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 18, 2005)

Worked on it a bit this weekend, just a few odds and ends. The race got moved to sunday instead of saturday, and theres a big show on the 18th that im going to be showing the car at. Gonna take some more time to get things perfect. intake mani should be done this week. main things i still need to get done are to put the trans together, build the wiring harness, fuel lines, cooling system(need intake before i can route coolant hoses).


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 18, 2005)

Small update. Got my water pump drive mounted, fpr, fuel pump mounted, and ran the fuel lines. Still need one last fitting and the fuel system is complete. started on the engine bay wiring harness. 



































Never realized how big the a1000 was until trying to figure out where to mount it. 

















And, my new intake is getting closer to being done. should be completed before the weekend.
















gotta do a little porting.









thats it for tonight, more tomorrow. gonna work on the wiring more.


----------



## root beer (Jun 22, 2004)

Was that a corolla manifold?


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 18, 2005)

Yup!


----------



## root beer (Jun 22, 2004)

Very cool. I'd noticed how sweet those things are just having them in the shop for oil changes


----------



## bvillelounge (Jan 28, 2003)

Looks like it is coming together, good work.:thumbup:


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 18, 2005)

Well, just a small update. Took the car to a show on the 18th. 


























And, what everyone has been waiting for, (well, what ive been waiting for at least) my new intake!


































Thats all i got for today. Need to figure out the upper radiator hose, do all the wiring, and then fire her up and head to the dyno.


----------



## Stussy NJ (Jun 28, 2008)

love it, cant wait to see the dyno trip


----------



## root beer (Jun 22, 2004)

I can't wait to see some passes.


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 18, 2005)

So, a small but major update. I spent from about 9am saturday morning until 9pm working on getting things finish, Built my trans, wiring etc. then finished all the wiring sunday. Tested all the electrical and everything worked! well, until i turned on the fuel pump, and fuel was sprayed everywhere because of bad injector orings and the rail not being mounted right. skip to tonight, got home around 9pm from work, and redesigned the mounts for the fuel rail, no more leaks now. So i decided i was gonna try and get it started. and wouldnt you know it, it fired up first try and idled. well, for about 10secs then died. started it again, same thing. but at least it started, ill dial it in tomorrow after i get the cooling system finished. 

Heres a few new pics. 

building the trans, here's what the needle bearings for first and second look like stock. 









and here is what i do when building a trans. i remove the needles from the plastic carrier, and hand pack the needle bearings. doing this you can put double the amount of rollers in there, removing alot of lash from the 1st and 2nd gears. This has been used in a friends 12sec 8v rabbit for going on 3years now without failure. 

















and some pics of the motor and wiring. not the prettiest wiring but it all works. 

















































Thats it for tonight, got the day off tomorrow, so ill be spending most of the day working on this thing.


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 18, 2005)

Finished plumbing the cooling system today. got some new plugs sense i fouled them last night.:banghead: then got it started and kept it running, and got it idling at 1500. The thing sounds amazing. plan is to head to the dyno next Wednesday. need to make a throttle cable still, ordered my battery box and cables this morning. so I should have everything finished this weekend and ready to head to the dyno.


----------



## root beer (Jun 22, 2004)

Good stuff on the needle bearings. I just cut my **** up  I'd like to try that.


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 18, 2005)

heading to the dyno on thursday at 2pm! Made a throttle cable on sunday. Nice having a broken motorcycle taking up room in my garage, the throttle cable off of it worked perfectly. 

So, anyone wanna put in their guess for numbers?


----------



## MkIIRoc (Feb 20, 2005)

5.1 kabillion dinosaur power!


----------



## idrivemyself (Mar 7, 2003)

1.21 Gigawatts.


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 18, 2005)

MkIIRoc said:


> 5.1 kabillion dinosaur power!


HAHA, If i make 180whp i will be happy, anything more is a bonus.


----------



## root beer (Jun 22, 2004)

Megasquirt....180, then the next day it won't start


----------



## redGTInj (Jul 6, 2003)

awesome thread...i remember talking to you last year, u asked me about the cams i was running the cat 1221's
i wish i could be there at the dyno..uve inspired me to continue with the 16v!!!

I hope u break 180WHP too! 
then u could be in the same club as me!! :laugh:
181WHP 159Ftlbs trq


----------



## need_a_VR6 (May 19, 1999)

root beer said:


> Megasquirt....180, then the next day it won't start


Only if its built and/or wired by Gypsies. Mine always works.


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 18, 2005)

redGTInj said:


> awesome thread...i remember talking to you last year, u asked me about the cams i was running the cat 1221's
> i wish i could be there at the dyno..uve inspired me to continue with the 16v!!!
> 
> I hope u break 180WHP too!
> ...


Awesome! glad i can inspire someone to keep building these 16v's! 

Well, good and bad news, thing ran awesome for about an hour on the dyno. but becuase of some ignition issues, i wasnt able to rev it past 7200. it would start to breakup over there. it still made 177whp at 7000rpm, and 141tq at 5500rpm. the torque curve is awesome, peaked at 5500 and was still at about 130ish at 7000. 

So, my thinking is that the factory heat range plugs are probably the problem. ( i got a set last minute, all my uncle had in stock). it could also be an old coil, so ive got a new set of plugs coming in the morning, they are a heat range colder like the last set i had that worked great with the old set up, and also borrowing a blaster2 coil from a buddy to check that as well. so that plan is to still run it on sunday. 


















Ill post up one of the dyno graphs after i scan it tomorrow at work.


----------



## root beer (Jun 22, 2004)

badass dude! Can't wait to see some passes.


----------



## MkIIRoc (Feb 20, 2005)

What type of coil are you currently running? I wouldn't worry as much about the plugs. I picked one type to run on at first, but then I would just buy whatever was available and never had a problem. 

But, my plugs of choice were BR7ES BR8ES B7ES and B8ES. But it also ran good on champion coppers.

Good numbers, get her running good and rip some asphalt off the track!


----------



## billyVR6 (May 8, 2000)

Sorry if this was posted and I missed it ; what comp ratio and how much headwork if any.?
The initial dyno numbers are looking good, especially with it having some issues.


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 18, 2005)

MkIIRoc said:


> What type of coil are you currently running? I wouldn't worry as much about the plugs. I picked one type to run on at first, but then I would just buy whatever was available and never had a problem.
> 
> But, my plugs of choice were BR7ES BR8ES B7ES and B8ES. But it also ran good on champion coppers.
> 
> Good numbers, get her running good and rip some asphalt off the track!


Right now im running a stock, probably 200k+ miles, coil. I got a bosch blue, and an msd baster2 coil to try, as well as a set of colder denso iridium plugs. I do have a feeling it is the coil. It worked fine with the last setup, but it might have been on its last leg at that point, and it was starting to get worse the more runs we did. so I'm thinking its the coil. So im putting a new coil, fresh set of plugs in it tonight, and then head out for woodburn tomorrow at noon, and hoping for the best.


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 18, 2005)

billyVR6 said:


> Sorry if this was posted and I missed it ; what comp ratio and how much headwork if any.?
> The initial dyno numbers are looking good, especially with it having some issues.


The motor specs are:

1.8L 16v, stock bore
14:1 forge pistons
eurospec H-beam rods
balanced crank, im shaft

1.8L 16v head, heavily ported (no flow#'s)
cat 283/279's
TT springs/ retainers
LW lifter
Stock valves

Yes i am happy with the results from the dyno so far, it definately has more to give. hp was still climing fast at 7000, and torque was still at about 130ish at 7000. if i could have puled to 8k i know it would have been over 180whp. If the coil fixes the problem I'll try and make it back to the dyno in a month or so when i get the time.


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 18, 2005)

Here's the dyno graph, not the highest hp run, but the cleanest graph.










Had to scan it into the computer so quality might be bad.


----------



## bvillelounge (Jan 28, 2003)

I think that's awesome. You are trying different things and making great power. Best of luck to you.:thumbup:


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 18, 2005)

Thanks man! Ive have been wanting to build this setup like this for going on 3 years now. Its nice to finally see my dreams come true.

Well, I spent some time tonight looking over the car and making sure everything was ready to run on sunday. Found some things i didnt like, one, the casing on the coil wire was cracked, the connector for the 15 circuit on the coil was so loose it practically fell off when i touched it. so i put on another coil wire, newer coil, and a fresh set of plugs. here's to hoping for everything to work on sunday!:beer:

bad coil wire









the new plugs, all i have to say is I'm glad i dont pay the list price for these! 









And the stinger is looking awesome now!









Ill be sure to update this on sunday and let everyone know how the car does at the track.


----------



## billyVR6 (May 8, 2000)

Good luck tomorrow. :beer:


----------



## redGTInj (Jul 6, 2003)

make us proud!!!


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 18, 2005)

Well, good news and bad news, bad news first. well turns out I didnt solve the problem with the high rpm miss. so after 2 runs trying to a couple different things. I gave up. 3rd run i just shifted at 7k, and a new best of 13.56. next run another best of [email protected], then backed up the 13.41 with a [email protected] on the next run. but ended up breaking out on the run so that was the end of my day. 

The car ran great other then the miss up top. It was doing 1.8 60ft's all day! it launched great, ran nice and strait down the track. driving with the spool and the big slicks was a little tough. but all in all i had a great day, and drove the car back on the trailer at the end. so now to figure out the spark issue, next thing on the list is the megasquirt. because that is the only thing that has changed ignition wise, still running same msd 6al as before, same Icm, 3-step, etc. so now im wondering if I've got setting wrong on it or something. Ill scan in my time slips tomorrow.


----------



## billyVR6 (May 8, 2000)

New best with the ignition issue hang'n around is still good news.


----------



## redGTInj (Jul 6, 2003)

AWESOME! about the good news...im lovin the 99mph trap speed!

figure out that miss!!!


----------



## need_a_VR6 (May 19, 1999)

You can try and bypass the MS just trigger the 7pin module right off the dizzy and run locked timing and see if you can clear it up. Feel free to shoot me your files, for MSD make sure you're in fixed duty dwell mode.


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 18, 2005)

need_a_VR6 said:


> You can try and bypass the MS just trigger the 7pin module right off the dizzy and run locked timing and see if you can clear it up. Feel free to shoot me your files, for MSD make sure you're in fixed duty dwell mode.


Fixed duty dwell mode? Whats your email address? I can email you my msq for you to take a look at.


----------



## need_a_VR6 (May 19, 1999)

[email protected] make sure you let me know the code version as well.


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 18, 2005)

Email sent. Let me know if you see something that isnt right.


----------



## bvillelounge (Jan 28, 2003)

Maybe I missed it, but do you know what the car weighs?


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 18, 2005)

bvillelounge said:


> Maybe I missed it, but do you know what the car weighs?


I honestly have no idea. but i would guess


----------



## root beer (Jun 22, 2004)

Good stuff man! I cant wait to see some trouble free passes.


----------



## bvillelounge (Jan 28, 2003)

I was just wondering what it weighed, comparing #'s to my pickup. I weigh around 1750 lbs but make less horsepower. My best dyno was 164 whp and my best time has been 13.07. I bet if you trim some pounds off, that car will get to the 12's pretty easy. What's your 330ft? How many mph do you gain in the last half?


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 18, 2005)

Here's some photos from yesterday.

On the way down to oregon saturday.









first round eliminations, should have gone with my gut and dialed in at 13.4, instead listened to other racers and went with 13.5. ran a 13.42, other guy ran 11.5 on a 11.2 dial:banghead::banghead: oh well thats racing.


----------



## billyVR6 (May 8, 2000)

Has anyone ever attempted a hook shot while doing a burnout?


----------



## bvillelounge (Jan 28, 2003)

:laugh:


----------



## dawgpound (Jan 24, 2006)

that one nasty 16v. great journy and good luck. seems she has more in her.


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 18, 2005)

spark issue solved!!!!! Big thanks to paul(need-a-vr6). So now time to get a couple little safety items finished on the car to pass tech easier. and September 17th is the next test and tune day at the local track so Ill be attempting a 12sec pass then.

And sense the time slips are too light to scan, heres a breakdown of the best two runs.

r/t: .555
60': 1.851
330: 5.453
1/8: 8.494
mph: 80.81
1000: 11.138
1/4: 13.413
mph: 98.98

r/t: .169
60': 1.880
330: 5.472
1/8: 8.516
mph: 80.78
1000: 11.155
1/4: 13.422
mph: 99.26


----------



## need_a_VR6 (May 19, 1999)

Good stuff, glad it fixed you up. :thumbup:


----------



## fourthchirpin (Nov 19, 2004)

100whp per liter niceeee.


----------



## 84_GLI_coupe (Apr 3, 2001)

Impressive! I wonder how much different it would run if the intake manifold had a plenum.


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 18, 2005)

84_GLI_coupe said:


> Impressive! I wonder how much different it would run if the intake manifold had a plenum.


It has a plenum. not a very big one, but its there. :laugh:


----------



## redGTInj (Jul 6, 2003)

hell yea dude!! looking good for sure! u should look into an even better final drive for that trans!


----------



## Water Boy (Dec 14, 2007)

Keep up the good work man!


----------



## Lord_Verminaard (Apr 6, 2004)

Paul to the rescue! 

Glad it's sorted. Where do you think your rev limit and HP peak is going to be now?

I'd love a video of your next dyno pull, I bet it sounds evil!

Keep up the good work!

Brendan


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 18, 2005)

Lord_Verminaard said:


> Paul to the rescue!
> 
> Glad it's sorted. Where do you think your rev limit and HP peak is going to be now?
> 
> ...


I have video of the dyno runs, but even filming on the driverside of the car, it was way too loud for the mic on my camera. but yes it sounds amazing.

if its anything like the last setup, I'd say it will peak between 7500 and 8000. but i could be wrong. the torque fell off alot faster with the carb setup then it does with the new intake and efi. when i go to dyno again I'll bring my old files and do an overlay of the two to see the true gains from the new setup.


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 18, 2005)

Next friday cant come soon enough. i hope the weather is good, i really want to try for a 12sec run. Got a battery kill switch installed, the tech guys wanted it. and a new lap belt ordered, I dont have any good place to mount shoulder belts and sense im not running faster than 11.49, i dont need them. Also got a great deal on a carbon fiber hood to help loose some weight off the car. 

So everyone pray for some sunny weather in washington for me next friday.


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 18, 2005)

just had to post pics of the new hood. its so light.










dont know about the sticker on it.


----------



## root beer (Jun 22, 2004)

Can't wait to see the results :thumbup:


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 18, 2005)

Well, No new timeslips. Last friday was a big let down, took the day off of work, and wouldnt you know it, it was sunny in the morning until about 2pm then the rain started in. didnt even bother trying to head to the track. Oh well, thats washington weather for ya. another test and tune this friday, but i'm gonna go play in the woods instead. so next week im hoping for good weather. if not, ill just have to wait til next spring.


----------



## URIN 2ND (Oct 29, 2001)

I'll keep my fingers crossed for the weather!

Lose that sticker...you should be proud you didn't have to do an engine swap, that sticker doesn't apply to your car! 

What are you running for ignition timing?


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 18, 2005)

URIN 2ND said:


> Lose that sticker...you should be proud you didn't have to do an engine swap, that sticker doesn't apply to your car!
> 
> What are you running for ignition timing?


Actually, this car started life as an 8v, so it has had an engine swap.:laugh:

Im running 36* timing at wot from 4k on


----------



## root beer (Jun 22, 2004)

What's going on hur?


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 18, 2005)

Well, Never had a chance to get to the track again, work got in the way. So, took the car apart, intake is getting powder coated, and header ceramic coated. pulling the head to get it ready for the new cams, valves, solid lifters, etc. thinking I'm gonna do a little more port work to the head while its off. So, come next spring this little 1.8L that could, should be putting out 200whp+:screwy:


----------



## root beer (Jun 22, 2004)

Spring?!?! 

F that. Get a number!


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 18, 2005)

:laugh::laugh::laugh:I'll get to the dyno as soon as the engine is done.


----------



## soch naungayan (Dec 23, 2001)

you have such a awesome project going. When i first built a 1.8lt 16v vw....i made 181whp on oem sized slugs 14:1 cr...ported head etc...ran 13 flat @ 103 up in (RIP)Plamdale at 3500 ft altitude so i was happy. 
When i built another 16v i changed things up and ran 83.5mm pistons @ 12:1 cr. That one got me to 189whp...and was actually daily driven for a while. Eventually i went turbo and that's a whole other story. 
I did however keep the big bore motor i intend to change some things on it...i'm looking a for a clean caddy to put it in to be daily driven and tracked...so far in socal caddy are like friggin unicorns:banghead:


----------



## soch naungayan (Dec 23, 2001)

oh and before i forget..i had the mk2 down to 1650 lbs with cage....i took some ideas from good ol nate romero on where to lose weight on it.


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 18, 2005)

soch naungayan said:


> oh and before i forget..i had the mk2 down to 1650 lbs with cage....i took some ideas from good ol nate romero on where to lose weight on it.


Damn thats light! Ive still got alot of stuff i can remove, doors still have most of their metal, all glass still in car, etc. gonna be on a serious diet this winter.


----------



## soch naungayan (Dec 23, 2001)

When i built that car the idea was to kill weight. I removed every single piece of insignificant metal no matter how small. if i could cut something out and replace it with aluminum i did....ie the whole wheel well area...made my own bumper supports etc. i weighed everything too.
I also had both doors hacked up and had my ecu...msd.....and switches mounted inside the drivers side door to an aluminum panel like yours... i also didn't run a alternater....i just ran a 11lb BAT racing battery....so that saved me a good 50lbs plus one less thing hindering the crank.


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 18, 2005)

Well a small but BIG update:

Hmmmm what could be in here?









If you guessed massive cams, you were right

















the old 283/279 on the left, new 299/298's on the right









Now i just need to figure out all the parts I'm gonna need to run them:laugh:


----------



## root beer (Jun 22, 2004)

Those look like a party man. Do you need to run the cat valvetrain for those?


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 18, 2005)

Cat has a list of the recommended parts to run these. but with the parts they suggest to run, i cant run a stem seal. which for my application wouldnt be that bad, but i would rather run a seal. so I'm looking in to longer valves, with their springs, and add shims to bring the installed spring height back to what it needs to be. But if that wont work, then I'll just run stock length valves, and their springs and retainers, and no stem seal.


----------



## Eganx (Apr 30, 2004)

If the valve guides are new or are nice and tight(relatively speaking), running no stem seal wouldn't be that bad. When I used to build race heads for domestic v8 drag motors some got seals some didn't depending on the app, but there wasn't a difference in performance/amount of oil being burnt. Now if we are talking a daily driver car its obviously a different story.......but I'm sure your aware of all this....just thought I'd add my 2 cents


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 18, 2005)

Exactly my thoughts! I'm going to be replacing the guides, and valves, so I wouldn't think it would burn much oil at all. Hell, most diesel engines don't use stem seals, atleast the older ones I work on don't.


----------



## Eganx (Apr 30, 2004)

[email protected] said:


> Exactly my thoughts! I'm going to be replacing the guides, and valves, so I wouldn't think it would burn much oil at all. Hell, most diesel engines don't use stem seals, at least the older ones I work on don't.


ya, most the diesel engines don't run any valve seals or just a minimal seal on the intake. A lot of older engines had umbrella type valve seals that just rode on the valve and covered the guide @ max lift(like an umbrella), so not much sealing going on. One option would be to run o-rings......some people simply run an o-ring on each valve, I guess the idea is to have some sort of seal at max lift but I don't see the point.

If you install new guides you should be good. On my ABA head I built, the guides tightened up considerably after being installed, so I took a bead hone and opened them up. So I would hone them, take a valve put a little oil on it, put it in the guide and slide it back and forth, too tight....repete. So I did this until the valve would slide out with no effort when the head was sitting at about a 45* angle. There need to be no resistance what so ever between the valve and guide, or the valve will gaud and stick. Once I achieved the proper feel of the valve/valve guide, there was very little play when a dry valve was installed, just enough for a light film of oil. So if you can hone your new guides for the proper fit.....I bet you wouldn't be burning a noticeable amount oil at all.


If your going to do the guides yourself.....its really easy, I could make you a removal/install tool on the lathe if you want.....for the cost of shipping it down to you.


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 18, 2005)

Eganx said:


> If your going to do the guides yourself.....its really easy, I could make you a removal/install tool on the lathe if you want.....for the cost of shipping it down to you.


That would be awesome! I'll probably be doing the guides myself. I think thats what I'll do is just run no stem seals. It will make things a lot easier then getting longer valves, and correcting for spring height, etc. 

Well, now to decide which valves to get. Thinking on the new valves i see TT has out, they are a 34mm intake with a 5.5mm stem.


----------



## Eganx (Apr 30, 2004)

When you get your guides IM me the dimensions....ID OD length, and I'll make a punch with a pilot to press/knock out the old guides and press/knock in the new


----------



## billyVR6 (May 8, 2000)

soch naungayan said:


> I did however keep the big bore motor i intend to change some things on it...i'm looking a for a clean caddy to put it in to be daily driven and tracked...so far in socal caddy are like friggin unicorns:banghead:



That's awesome, glad to hear you kept that engine. :thumbup:


----------



## soch naungayan (Dec 23, 2001)

i couldn't just sell it....i felt i put too much time and effort into it so i kept it cause i knew i'd eventually get another na thing goin.. i just got a head done and gotta get a few odds and ends then i'll have a complete motor...:thumbup:


----------



## billyVR6 (May 8, 2000)

Awesome and I would love to see that thing back powering a car down the track.
BTW, didn't your 'big' motor have 85mm bores?


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 18, 2005)

Well, started working on making room for the new cams. have to remove alot of material, and will have to clearance the valve cover and gasket as well. need to order some different burrs to reach some spots on the head to make room. the ones I have I just cant get the right angle on it to grind away the material.

Quick pic of the lobes at the front of the head.


----------



## Fast929 (Nov 13, 2004)

That's some big arse cams there. I managed to get a set of VWMS 300* copies but those are "only" 13.2mm lift. lol


I have sort of the same problem as you. I "think" I might have a solution to run mine with stock length valves and springs but not totally sure until I can assemble it. The biggest issue I'm trying to get around is dealing with the springs. They just aren't designed to work at our (stock) install depths. I need to check my notes again but essentially I need to run VR6 outer springs and a flat lower spring retainer to allow enough lift with a stock length spring setup. I still haven't verified the seal clearance though (running supertech ti retainers so gain roughly ~+.040" clearance there).


----------



## root beer (Jun 22, 2004)

Where are you expecting your powerband to lie with these things?


----------



## Fast929 (Nov 13, 2004)

I expect mine in the 5-8.8k+ range. I'll assume similar for the CAT set as the overall duration is similar.


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 18, 2005)

^what he said. old cams really, "came alive" just past 4k, peak torque was around 5500-6k, and didnt fall off very fast. We'll see where the powerband is with the new cams, if it makes power to 8k great, 8500-even better, 9k, would be epic.


----------



## LA7VJetta (Jul 21, 2009)

opcorn:


----------



## Little Golf Mklll (Nov 27, 2007)

[email protected] said:


>


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 18, 2005)

Wow, cant beleive its been over a month sense I've done anything with this car. Nothing new to report, except that I am thinking of changing up the sem to a MS3/MS3x setup, still looking into it. Mainly trying to figure out what coils to run etc. I finished clearancing the head for the cams, But now the search is still going on for a valvetrain to handle them. Other then that I havent touched the car in well over a month. Mainly due to having to have the drainfeild rebuilt at my house on x-mas eve:banghead::banghead:, so that put a damper on things. 

I'm also spending almost all of my free time finishing up a rally car that is scheduled to be racing at Rally Mexico the first weekend in March! So once I'm back from Mexico I should have my tax return in hand and be ready to order parts to get his thing back to the track! 


Also have a few questions for people. I've been thinking of swiching fuels to go with E85, so One question is, How much compression can I safely run on E85? I currently run VP C12, which is 108oct. and my motor is 14:1 cr. main reason for the switch is price. c12 @ $11gal gets expensive, and with fuel expected to go up to $5gal for reg, i can see the price of c12 going way up aswell.any thoughts or advice on E85 let me know. Thanks! 


And to anyone interested in updates to the rally car, please visit our Facebook page and show your support. We're gonna need it! 

http://www.facebook.com/?sk=lf#!/pages/Recon-Rally-Team-USA/176358725718762


----------



## scirocco8v1984 (Oct 18, 2006)

yo it's joey with the black scirocco! when your ready to do some head stuff call me and I'll Hook you Up with a discount! and dyno here @ TT as well! look foward to seeing you here in oregon this year!


----------



## yeayeayea (May 29, 2005)

watching this


----------



## fourthchirpin (Nov 19, 2004)

:thumbup: ms3x patiently waiting.


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 18, 2005)

fourthchirpin said:


> :thumbup: ms3x patiently waiting.


might be a project for next winter. Just going to try and get this thing running this summer, and make some passes.


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 18, 2005)

GOOD NEWS EVERYONE! This project is making some movement toward getting back on track. I have abandoned the CAT cams for the time being. (I'll start looking at spring options, etc come next year.) A good friend of mine Josh @ day&night rebuild, is putting a head together for me to run for awhile. The head will be P&P, new valves, guides, TT springs, Ti retainers, LW Lifters, and a set of TT's 298 cams. 

So stay tuned, because this will be up and running by the end of the month, and then hitting the track.


----------



## root beer (Jun 22, 2004)

I was just at the junkyard yesterday, and saw a corolla manifold, and was wondering what happened with this!


----------



## mkiii2.0jetta (Jul 1, 2004)

MkIIRoc said:


> 5.1 kabillion dinosaur power!


I dont know why but this statement made me laugh like hell :laugh:


----------



## redGTInj (Jul 6, 2003)

any updates?

i might be getting my 16v back together :laugh:


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 18, 2005)

redGTInj said:


> any updates?
> 
> i might be getting my 16v back together :laugh:



Looks like the new head should be finished this week. so then its just a few hours of bolting things back together, then firing it up.


----------



## redGTInj (Jul 6, 2003)

awesome! im sending mine to the shop, to get it checked out, it was sitting for a few years sooo....


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 18, 2005)

Got my 22x8 slicks mounted up yesterday, and I'm picking up the new head tomorrow. Got a few safety items to get taken care of on the car. (new seat belt, and a battery kill switch.) But i should have it running this weekend.


----------



## MKIII_96 (Nov 25, 2006)

sweeeeet. dont forget to take pictures and post some good videos.


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 18, 2005)

New head is almost ready to bolt on. Would have been bolted on saturday, but, i messed up one of the new valve stem seals when i was installing them. so, gotta grab a new one tomorrow so i can get it finished and bolted on. no pics right now. I took some, but cant find my card reader right now to upload the photos. :banghead:


----------



## skidplate (May 4, 2004)

Is this thing going to be on the track for Pacific Waterland?


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 18, 2005)

skidplate said:


> Is this thing going to be on the track for Pacific Waterland?


 That's the plan! Made a to-do list today, shouldn't take more then a day or 2 to finish it up. Should by dynoing next week sometime. But if I can't finish it in time, I'll just be bring down the audi and racing that. Then finish the racecar in time for BOTI end of september in woodburn.


----------



## skidplate (May 4, 2004)

:thumbup:


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 18, 2005)

got some work done finally! couple more hours, and she should be up and running.

pushed her back in the garage and got to work.









headstuds in









all torqued down









FAIL:banghead:









got it on the second try,



























I'll have more tomorrow night, and maybe a video.


----------



## MKIII_96 (Nov 25, 2006)

i hope this thing idles like a beast

lope lope lope lope lope


----------



## Lord_Verminaard (Apr 6, 2004)

Bloody hell that's a big cam....

Brendan


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 18, 2005)

well, you learn something new everyday. Turns out, a 2L head has a smaller combustion chamber then a 1.8L head... this caused an issue when trying to turn the motor over. the pistons would hit the head, and not allow it to move.:banghead::banghead::banghead::banghead::banghead: So, to get the clearance I needed i got 2 new headgaskets and stacked them... not the best option i know, but it got the result i wanted, but sadly, I'm down to about 13:1CR now instead of 14:1. oh well, should still made good power, and will let me have some fun with the car for awhile.


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 18, 2005)

It lives! only got to run it for about 30secs, my gauge showed no oil pressure, so i shut it down. then found the line to the oil pressure gauge was cut. so, I'll pic up a new one tomorrow and get it installed, then its tuning time.

Engine all back together.









New MTX-L wideband. i like it so much more then my old LC-1, much easier to wire up. temp mounting, i cant find my hole saws at the moment.









More tomorrow


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 18, 2005)

its running pretty good now. got the new oil line in, and did a bit of tuning today. I was having issues last year with it getting hot, and not cooling properly. so today i was talking to my neighbor who has a 9sec charger, and he said to try out his larger pulley for the waterpump electric motor. and well, it seems to be working much better now. 

so everything is loaded and ready to head out in the morning for Pacific Waterland. I'm hoping for a new best tomorrow. 




























All loaded up!









and one for fun, I got alot of cars and trailers. lol:laugh:


----------



## root beer (Jun 22, 2004)

Awesome man. Can't wait to see the results!


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 18, 2005)

Well, made 2 passes today... missed 2nd both runs, and ran [email protected] both times. Second run though, I lost the waterpump motor drive gear, and engine hit 270deg by the end of track... then wouldn't restart. Restarts fine once cooled down, and is running smooth. But, set screw on gear wont stay tight, so, i'm done for today.

This has just sealed the deal on me going to an aba alt setup. So i'll get that done this week, and be back at the track in a couple weeks.


----------



## OrangeDUB (Sep 18, 2006)

Decent times for missing 2nd. What trans are you running, GTI?


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 18, 2005)

OrangeDUB said:


> Decent times for missing 2nd. What trans are you running, GTI?


Thanks, I wasnt happy with the times, but i still had a fun day. definately lost alot of time when i missed 2nd. 

I'm running a 020 9a gearstack with a 3.94r&p


----------



## root beer (Jun 22, 2004)

Yea man, you probably lost a solid half a second or more. That shift's so important in low powered cars like ours.


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 18, 2005)

It was also feeling pretty soft off the line. I was launching at 6k, but it felt like it bogged a bit, then picked up. My 60ft's were horrible, a 1.9, and a 2.0. I'm gonna get some tuning done and see if it gets rid of that bog. But I might need to up the launch rpm.


----------



## need_a_VR6 (May 19, 1999)

Probably more, when I had to 1-3-4 it I went mid [email protected] in my high 12s car.


----------



## MkIIRoc (Feb 20, 2005)

I'm sorry the waterpump isn't working for you...was it tensioned too tight maybe? It's basically a rubber gear so I always ran it with slack in the belt. Or was it out of alignment and pulling the gear off the shaft?


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 18, 2005)

MkIIRoc said:


> I'm sorry the waterpump isn't working for you...was it tensioned too tight maybe? It's basically a rubber gear so I always ran it with slack in the belt. Or was it out of alignment and pulling the gear off the shaft?


Well, I had issues with it last year too. It seemed to not be moving enough water to cool the engine. My neighbor said to try out the oversized drive pulley, which was making a huge difference. Car was not getting hot as fast, but would still be pretty hot by the time I got back to the pits. The belt had slack, but the set screw just wouldn't sttay tight. Oh well, getting an aba pulley machined tomorrow, so I will probably have it together again this weekend.


----------



## VWn00b (Mar 4, 2005)

You ever get this thing dyno'd?


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 18, 2005)

VWn00b said:


> You ever get this thing dyno'd?


Not yet. Been pretty busy with work, and stuff at home.


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 18, 2005)

Well, didnt make it to Battle of the Imports a few weeks ago. I'm thinking I'm done with the car for this year, need to pay off all the parts I bought to get it running. Also been thinking more and more about changing directions with the car. It'll stay all-motor, but wont be a "drag race only" car.

After the first of the year i plan to strap it to a dyno and tun it. got some things to sort out first, alternator setup, getting the tps to work. so look for some dyno #'s and updates after the first of the year.


----------



## redGTInj (Jul 6, 2003)

ill be waiting to see those numbers !


----------



## ChinkyVdub (Jul 18, 2003)

what management are you using?


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 18, 2005)

ChinkyVdub said:


> what management are you using?


Megasquirt V2.2


----------



## redGTInj (Jul 6, 2003)

any updates?


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 18, 2005)

sadly, no new updates... Life has been getting in the way of my fun time with the race car... started a family, getting married, changing jobs, etc... i have lots of new stuff sitting here patiently waiting for me to find time to take the car apart again and get it going. it will have to wait until middle of june after I get back from my honeymoon. but i really want to get it back out on the track this summer atleast once. 

I do atleast fire it up every now and then to piss off all my neighbors. lol


----------

